# Wrestling show wants to use my music...



## erockrazor (Feb 14, 2009)

But I'm not sure if they want to pay me for my service.



> Can we use this theme on our tv we like it and it will fit one of our talents.
> 
> Thanks



That's what the e-mail to me says. I need to ask if there will be any royalties or reimbursements for my song without saying " yea, i'd love to have you use it". And I don't want to be too much of an ass when asking. How do I ask without giving him the right to use it for free? Should there be a written agreement before it airs on tv? 

THanks for your help and sorry for my ignorance!


----------



## dannthr (Feb 14, 2009)

You write:



> Absolutely, I love wrestling--in my youth I was quite a Human Kind fan and I once broke my brothers arm by body slamming him off the shed in my backyard. Wrestling was my life between 1993 and 1997, so much so that whenever I see a man tear off a spandex shirt on the street I get quivvers up my spine.
> 
> The track you like I typically license out for feature length trailers but I can definitely offer you a discounted license since it's for wrestling!
> 
> Usually I charge (2x what you normally charge) but I'd be totally cool with (1.5x what you normally charge) or even (1x what you normally charge).


----------



## Hannes_F (Feb 14, 2009)

> But I'm not sure if they want to pay me for my service.





> Should there be a written agreement before it airs on tv?



No pay no deal.
No contract no deal.

What else in your professional life do you want to sell if you don't sell that?


----------



## erockrazor (Feb 14, 2009)

Dannthr,

I was about to copy and paste your response but something just didnt feel right!

I liked your ask 2x what you usually charge. It's expecting a barter ... and if they don't, well more power to ya. I may have to do that...

Hannes, 

You make a good point with "if you dont sell that, then what will you sell."

I asked for details from the guy. I dont even know if I'm dealing with someone in charge of negotiation. Just feels a bit unprofessional..

Thanks for your help. Eric


----------



## RiffWraith (Feb 14, 2009)

Write this:

I would love to talk to you about this on the phone. Please provide me with your phone number, and I will call you first thing Monday morning to work out a deal.

Cheers.


----------



## midphase (Feb 15, 2009)

Please do yourself and everyone else a favor and watch this:


http://www.8164.org/pay-the-designer/


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 15, 2009)

If this show is any serious, you definitely get paid for this. Before you assume anything about paying, I guess the best thing would be to hit the reply button on your email software and ask about the deal.


----------



## Thonex (Feb 15, 2009)

midphase @ Sun Feb 15 said:


> Please do yourself and everyone else a favor and watch this:
> 
> 
> http://www.8164.org/pay-the-designer/



midphase... you're my hero!! =o =o o-[][]-o o-[][]-o 
*
I love that clip*... and it's right on the money (pun intended)!


----------



## Farkle (Feb 15, 2009)

Thonex @ Sun Feb 15 said:


> midphase @ Sun Feb 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Please do yourself and everyone else a favor and watch this:
> ...



Oh, my, god. Never have truer words been spoken than by Harlan. Thank you, midphase... I go to sleep with a smile on my face now!

Another quote I heard from a contemporary of ours... "If a client pays you nothing... how can he call himself a client, and how can you call him a client?"

Mike


----------



## Aaron Dirk (Feb 16, 2009)

Thonex @ Sun Feb 15 said:


> midphase @ Sun Feb 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Please do yourself and everyone else a favor and watch this:
> ...



couldn't of said it better! =o


----------



## SergeD (Feb 16, 2009)

midphase @ Sun Feb 15 said:


> Please do yourself and everyone else a favor and watch this:
> 
> 
> http://www.8164.org/pay-the-designer/



This is great.

This link should be put in a sticky thread along with other clips like this.

SergeD


----------



## madbulk (Feb 16, 2009)

Seriously, Frederick, can we find a little space in the header so this can always be atop the portal?

How about if you don't have profile here, you have to watch this to get one.

How about if you do have a u/p here you have to watch this periodically to keep your profile.

Maybe we should take out the profanity.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 16, 2009)

Harlan Ellison for Secretary of Commerce!


----------



## Chrislight (Feb 16, 2009)

madbulk @ Mon Feb 16 said:


> Seriously, Frederick, can we find a little space in the header so this can always be atop the portal?
> 
> How about if you don't have profile here, you have to watch this to get one.
> 
> ...



Brian,

You or Kays or whoever are welcome to post a link to this as a separate topic and we can put a "sticky" on it so it is always on top in this section.


----------



## madbulk (Feb 16, 2009)

It should be his honor.


----------



## midphase (Feb 16, 2009)

ok....here goes!


----------



## Chrislight (Feb 16, 2009)

midphase @ Mon Feb 16 said:


> ok....here goes!



It's been stuck! 8)


----------

